# EEA family permit for sister in law



## ttsami (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello all,
Can someone please help me with the evidences I need to submit to apply for EEA family permit for my sister in(I'm an Irish national). I am currently on maternity leave and im thinking of going back to university. Please tell me the evidences that will be required if im to become a student or worker.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Why are YOU applying to sponsor your sister-in-law? Why isn't your sibling (her spouse) doing this? I can almost guarantee you have next to no chance of success. The UK tends not to approve visas for dependents who are not spouses or children. If you can give us your reason for applying, maybe someone can give you advice.


----------



## ttsami (Aug 11, 2014)

modzy78 said:


> Why are YOU applying to sponsor your sister-in-law? Why isn't your sibling (her spouse) doing this? I can almost guarantee you have next to no chance of success. The UK tends not to approve visas for dependents who are not spouses or children. If you can give us your reason for applying, maybe someone can give you advice.


I am the eea national my husband is a non-eea national. That is why I am the sponsor she is depending on myself and my husband.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

ttsami said:


> I am the eea national my husband is a non-eea national. That is why I am the sponsor she is depending on myself and my husband.


That makes more sense. But I still think your odds are low. Why is she dependent on you? Extended family is the category that is the most difficult to prove successfully.


----------



## ttsami (Aug 11, 2014)

She is financially constraint. That is why I want to sponsor her


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ttsami said:


> She is financially constraint. That is why I want to sponsor her


Being financially constrained is not a reason for obtaining a visa for the UK. Being a dependent means a lot more than that.


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

What Crawford and modzy posted are right. If your sister-in-law isn't already dependent on you and your spouse for essential needs of living (whether it be: financially, health reasons, etc), it'll be really hard for you to be able to sponsor her. Here is the definition of a dependent extended family member (Section 7, 8, and 9) and a general idea about supporting documents she would need to provide.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...stablish-dependency-under-the-eea-regulations

https://www.gov.uk/family-permit/documents-you-must-provide


----------



## ttsami (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone she is already depending on us already. She has been getting allowance from us and she has health related issues.


----------

